
Electronics banned from cabins on some Middle Eastern flights to U.S - nafizh
http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/20/news/companies/middle-east-airline-electronics-ban/
======
brotherjerky
There is no way you should check your laptop, baggage handlers are notorious
for stealing. This will be brutal for business travelers.

